# Help



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 96 Altima and I have been having some problems recently that no one can seem to figure out. It is really ramdom when it happens there is no common factors each time it has happened. I will be briving and all of the sudden it will start shaking and jumping and just cut off. I pull over and it won't start. After I leave it sitting for a while it will eventually start back up and drive fine until it does it again. The first time it did it I was just ideling in a parking lot. I went on inside and waited about 4 hours and it was fine I drove it about another 3 or 4 weeks before it happened the 2nd time. That time I was driving on the interstate gong approximately 75 and I pulled over and just left it sitting about 10 minutes and it started back up and I drove on to work and left it sitting about 5 hours while I was at work and it drove fine again about another 5 weeks. It happened again yesterday just going thru town and I left it sitting about an hour and it drove about 30 miles and cut off again. I had to leave it sitting for a while before I could get it to start again to move it somewhere to leave it. I have not been to pick it up yet today so I'm not sure what it is going to do. Has anyone else ever expereienced this or have any suggestions about what it might be? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you got the codes ran yet? Something like that should have a CEL on a OBD2 car. Even if there is no like if it's OK now and no light is on one will stay stored for up to 40 key cycles.


----------



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

The CEL light never came on.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well gets codes run just to see if there is anything stored. It sounds like a MAF is dying after it gets hot.


----------



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to sounds stupid but what is an MAF?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

also check the iggy coil, when they get hot a bad one will lose spark.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Mass Air Flow, it's connected to the air box


----------



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

I had the codes ran yesterday on my way home and the only code that showed up was a knock sensor. Would that have anything to do with it. It made it the 60 mile trip home and to work this morning with no problems. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Not really, once you get high into the RPM's is stops working anyway.


----------



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

I was told by someone else that they thought it was the ignition module. Is that a possibility? I was going to go ahead and buy one today.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Could be. If you're going to do it your self you should really get a manual and follow the trouble tree so you can narrow it do better.


----------



## lionvball (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a friend that is going to do it for me and I have the manual because he just replaced the clutch. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm pretty certain the problem is the distributor. And I mean the unit itself, not rotor and cap, et. al.


----------

